# VRT Motor mounts ?



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

any suggestions for mount , something strong and can with stand a serious amount of torque ? what are u guys using ?


----------



## youallreadyknowme (Feb 23, 2011)

BFI mounts or VF mounts depending on HP goals


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

HP will def be over 550+


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

BFI will do fine.

Don't waste your money on VF


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

i doubt it , BFI are only inserts ... i have them on my car now


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Depends on what type you pick.

I've got some mounds from clausvonessen.de same stuff basicly, mine are quite rigid
motor doesn't move that much( can't move it by hand), works fine with my 400hp vrt


----------



## youallreadyknowme (Feb 23, 2011)

VF for 400 HP+ BFI for less..... i had VF pricey but the quality and performance can't be beat...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I plan on going the VWMS route with my mounts...


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Vibra-Technics.. hard to find, but IMO the best mounts out there. 

I use their rear and trans mounts with a solid front mount on my VRT.. no complaints here. Although I will be getting rid of the solid front mount shortly.. a bit too aggressive for street/daily driving.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Hockey pucks, g60 solid and BFI Bolt kit :thumbup:

**** those stupid,expensive vf mounts. My hockey pucks aren't going anywhere and at $12 a bag I can do the whole motor. LOL!! I bet they last longer too...


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

BFI stage 1 here with the stage1 trans mount, no issues for the price.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't get why people expect that the bfi's wont hold:sly:
So what if they lose their strength in 2 years time, you can get an hole bfi(style) set for half the price of one VF mount.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Mine are that old and are holding up fine. My motor stay put while still having some cushion for the drive train. I have there .5's in my other GTI.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pimS said:


> I don't get why people expect that the bfi's wont hold:sly:
> So what if they lose their strength in 2 years time, you can get an hole bfi(style) set for half the price of one VF mount.


I bought 2 sets for the price of 1 set of VF


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

youallreadyknowme said:


> VF for 400 HP+ BFI for less..... i had VF pricey but the quality and performance can't be beat...


Not been my experience at all. VF mounts loose their rigidity a lot faster (for ALL applications I've tried) and in the case of Mk4's I have had to replace the pendulum mount twice already. :thumbdown: Will not be further investing in their mounts for either Mk3/4 platforms.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll put in another vote for BFI Just because they are cheaper doesn't mean they're not just as good. BFI is just that awesome.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

BFI .5's and G60 trans mount and ~400whp/tq. No issues and only slightly more vibration than stock:thumbup:


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

dub_slug said:


> Hockey pucks, g60 solid and BFI Bolt kit :thumbup:
> 
> **** those stupid,expensive vf mounts. My hockey pucks aren't going anywhere and at $12 a bag I can do the whole motor. LOL!! I bet they last longer too...


x2:thumbup: 

2 1/2 for stock height and 3 for oil pan clearance.



youallreadyknowme said:


> VF for 400 HP+ BFI for less..... i had VF pricey but the quality and performance can't be beat...


Its polly and all the same ****, you could have a 1000hp VR and the mounts would be fine, its the hardware that would fail... or most likely the **** tranny's VW gave us to work with.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I use green BFI mounts. 30 psi, no issues.


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

Seems like ill be saving some money and sticking up with my BFI's


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

BlakVRTBeast said:


> sticking up with my BFI's


Exactly what you need to do.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

BlakVRTBeast said:


> Seems like ill be saving some money and sticking up with my BFI's


Save even more and call Taber at Rennen in Maine 207-878-9088. My room mate just picked up a kit they make that is just like the BFI mounts for $100


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

Hockey pucks ftw !!!!!!!!!! Can't go wrong with 5 bucks with of mounts have not let me down yet


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

Road_Ralley said:


> Save even more and call Taber at Rennen in Maine 207-878-9088. My room mate just picked up a kit they make that is just like the BFI mounts for $100


thanx but i already have them in my car since the last turbo set up


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

youallreadyknowme said:


> VF for 400 HP+ BFI for less..... i had VF pricey but the quality and performance can't be beat...


Guess you havent been around long enough to see all the complaints people have had with the dogbone mount breaking.



pimS said:


> I don't get why people expect that the bfi's wont hold:sly:
> So what if they lose their strength in 2 years time, you can get an hole bfi(style) set for half the price of one VF mount.


Friend has had them for about 4 years @ 40k miles. Still rock solid, now under the abuse of a VRT thats gets beaten daily at 10psi. Stage 1's all around.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Turn2 mounts  

And BFI here.. so far so good


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

pubahs said:


> Turn2 mounts
> 
> And BFI here.. so far so good


haha i forgot i had a WRD mount as well


----------

